# Tastaturbeleuchtung bei Lenovo IdeaPad dauerhaft aktivieren.



## hinricher (15. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ich habe seit gestern ein Lenovo IdeaPad S540 und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings gibt es einen kleinen Punkt, der mich stört. Und zwar, dass die Tastaturbeleuchtung bei Nichtbenutzung ausgeht. Ist es möglich einzustellen, dass sie dauerhaft an ist? Bei Lenovo Vantage habe ich nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
VG


----------



## soulstyle (15. Mai 2020)

Hi,

hier hast Du mal was, Die Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung kann in Windows 8.1 / 10 - idea pad - AE
Kann natürlich sein das bei den Energieeinstellungen dies geändert werden muss wg. Stromsparfunktionen.
Ich würde mal zum testen in den Energieoptionen "Höchstleistung" bei Netz und Akkubetrieb wählen.


----------

